# R.i.p....



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Twinkie, Ding-Dong runs reported as Hostess bakery closes - latimes.com


1930-2012
you had a good run...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my ho-ho's are gone too!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha yeah I heard about this on YouTube....

Pretty sure some other company will start making them...:2thumb:


----------

